# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 5/15/22



## jd56 (May 15, 2022)

Pretty warm here on the east coast as it is pretty much everywhere here in the states. Time to show off your classics on those bike rides.

But. in the meantime, let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not. 
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## danfitz1 (May 15, 2022)

July '64 Deluxe for the swap meet pile.....


----------



## DonChristie (May 15, 2022)

Boren Bicycle company made Schwinn Latonia I got off of Marketplace 2 hours away. It appears to be a 41. She was assembled in Little Rock, Ark. with a sweet local registeration tag.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 15, 2022)

Fun time at the Kuntztown hootenanny and I managed to pick up this beautiful ol’ bird on my way up!
Just need that matched right side T17 and she will be whole once again, anybody holdin?


----------



## Maskadeo (May 15, 2022)

The most scared I’ve ever been riding a bicycle! Plus some garage sale finds like the cast iron gnome doorstop that got instantly relegated to the bike room when someone saw me with it. 🙄


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2022)

Just a couple smalls..Rough Starburst badge for my Corvette and a brand new never installed repop teardrop reflector free from a good friend.


----------



## stezell (May 15, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> The most scared I’ve ever been riding a bicycle! Plus some garage sale finds like the cast iron gnome doorstop that got instantly relegated to the bike room when someone saw me with it. 🙄 View attachment 1626804
> View attachment 1626805
> 
> View attachment 1626807



Poor little guy, glad to see you got your high wheeler Mike!


----------



## cds2323 (May 15, 2022)

Picked this up off of Facebook.
1940 Ben Hur, Snyder built.
Haven’t cleaned it yet.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2022)

My birth month which means tag time in Georgia. Personalized tags for two of the cars and two of the motorcycles. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (May 15, 2022)

1940 gun cleaning kit.......


----------



## vincev (May 15, 2022)

1940 small rifle scope.......


----------



## rustjunkie (May 15, 2022)

flea market find:
 nicely weathered equipales for the hacienda


----------



## Lonestar (May 15, 2022)

Got a box of Schwinn stuff...






Also nabbed this Schwinn Level/Angle finder...














& finally purchased this EK set I have been eye-ballin' for about a month...Thrift Store find...







....I think I'm forgettin' something, but gotta run...headin' to a car show & then the Flea Market.

Happy Sunday Yall!


😎


----------



## Lonestar (May 15, 2022)

Oh yeah!

Received a front wheel for my Wife's Hollywood...Thanks @coasterbrakejunkie1969 !! All I had to pay was the cost of shipping!
True-Blue Caber, right there!






😎


----------



## Kramai88 (May 15, 2022)

Stuff from yesterdays auction. 3 Phantoms, Jaguar, Stingray and some NOS slicks and front Krate tires. 
Side note… from the prices being paid at the auction the collector bike world is alive and well.


----------



## Nashman (May 15, 2022)

I picked up this Fender axe new locally last Sunday. A "Meteora" made in Mexico. Most of my Fenders are made in the U.S.A. but a couple in Japan ( superb quality) and this Mexico one is pretty sweet too. Reminds me of those fade type popsicles I ate as a kid. There was a nice sunburst option, but it was on the wall and had been mauled by test pilots. This one came out fresh outa the box.

I rarely go to antique shows anymore/we don't have many, usually junk. I went with a pal yesterday and got a few neat items. Esso salt and pepper shakers,( one set boxed) "Custom" scripts in metal that just look good with model cars, vintage amps, or shelf bling. I was a fan of Gerry Anderson's Supercar when I was a kid and have quite a few items. This metal litho'd game is easy on the eyes. Lots of color, complete except a gun of some sort, a few darts, but it really bright and clean.

There is a car swap meet, flea market today I may attend. It's outdoors and our weather sucks since last Fall. Worst Winter in decades, and a wet cold Spring so far. It might hit high 40's to 50, windy and cloudy, maybe a peek of the sun. I'll see what I can find. It hasn't been on for 2 years. Back in 2019 I hauled home some 1940's Chevrolet truck fenders for lawn art. My G/F was delighted!!  Not..oh well. They are still displayed. I plan of taking my Schwinn Panther to ride and save my lame feet and legs on the couple of acres of blacktop.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 15, 2022)




----------



## tanksalot (May 15, 2022)

This has been a interesting week . A Hot wheels lot. A NOS slick on a 3 speed coaster brake rim! And other random stuff. The Hoff Chia pet . A nearly NOS $10 road bike and two curb find bikes to play with. And over 140 nos water bottle holders .


----------



## Nashman (May 15, 2022)

tanksalot said:


> This has been a interesting week . A Hot wheels lot. A NOS slick on a 3 speed coaster brake rim! And other random stuff. The Hoff Chia pet . A nearly NOS $10 road bike and two curb find bikes to play with. And over 140 nos water bottle holders .
> 
> View attachment 1626937
> 
> ...



That Hasselhoff Chia pet thing is hilarious!! Gives me some hope for my balding as opposed to Rogaine ( I'm not that vain, I'm going bald gracefully?  Ha!!)


----------



## MrMonark13 (May 15, 2022)

I got a 1950’s Remington typewriter from my 96 year old neighbor who used it when she was a secretary. Still works!


----------



## redline1968 (May 15, 2022)

Not much bike stuff.. just things of interests.
Steuben glass a NW coast basket found buried in the riverbank.. a bone snuff and wood box.. a strange triangular quilled birch bark object..


----------



## Oldbikes (May 15, 2022)

Scored some killer pressed steel after work on Friday, literally in my own neighborhood!!









NOS 1930 7 louvre Metalcraft stake truck









Wyandotte “Shark nose”


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 15, 2022)

*Pickin aint eazy round these parts,but a lead came through,local and I didnt even have to hit 3rd gear to get to it,,some cool stuff ,,This here is an original Yellow Stop Sign,,that students  from UC Berkeley painted during the 1969 Vietnam War Protests,the Ole Timer i got it from ,,along with all the rest of this stuff has had it since 1971 and  at one point ,,was on 

























































display at a Museum in Oakland,, My wife has it in her display window at her shop,,and sadly 53 years later it holds true,,WTF...some cool hood birds,,and more stuff for the Yard,,Bike related ,a tool pouch I re did and some odds and ends Ya All Have a Nice Day



*


----------



## hzqw2l (May 15, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> Picked this up off of Facebook.
> 1940 Ben Hur, Snyder built.
> Haven’t cleaned it yet.
> View attachment 1626831View attachment 1626836



That was a smoking deal for sure.  Nice bike.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 15, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> Picked this up off of Facebook.
> 1940 Ben Hur, Snyder built.
> Haven’t cleaned it yet.
> View attachment 1626831View attachment 1626836



I saw this bike!! GREAT grab!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 15, 2022)

MY treat for the week was to watch 3 Red Fox cubs play and chase each other around my garage!!


----------



## Just Jeff (May 15, 2022)

Received an original tank for my 1940 Pacemaker 

And a coworker gave me a 1984 Schwinn World Sport.


----------



## barneyguey (May 15, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> My birth month which means tag time in Georgia. Personalized tags for two of the cars and two of the motorcycles. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1626832
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday Shawn!


----------



## falconer (May 15, 2022)

Bought yesterday at auction in Arthur, Illinois . I’ve had a Rocket Ray sitting around waiting for a fender to put it on


----------



## marching_out (May 15, 2022)

Picked up my first Stingray. Think this is my next project. December 1967.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 15, 2022)

marching_out said:


> Picked up my first Stingray. Think this is my next project. December 1967.
> View attachment 1627257View attachment 1627258View attachment 1627259View attachment 1627260View attachment 1627261



Cool Green 👍🇺🇸☘️


----------



## 4scuda (May 15, 2022)

Kramai88 said:


> Stuff from yesterdays auction. 3 Phantoms, Jaguar, Stingray and some NOS slicks and front Krate tires.
> Side note… from the prices being paid at the auction the collector bike world is alive and well.
> 
> View attachment 1626906
> ...



Glad to hear prices were high. I was bummed not to be home since I live not  too far away.  I am trying to sell my bikes but wouldn’t have been able to resist any bargains


----------



## Late To The Party (May 15, 2022)

I know crappy pics, I just got it and its still in the back seat of my car, didn't get it out and in the garage before the family came home..........killing me I want to go and check it out but I have been gone all weekend, its family time.  Its Pre-war arch/truss bar frame, fork and dog-leg crankset (stem is a newer aluminum job).  Badge is missing, has serial numbers on BB.  Looks like lots of original paint.  Possibly a script decal on the down tube that has been painted over and is showing through but I cant quite make it out.  Leaving again soon and I'll post it next week in the pre-33 thread to get an ID.  Super excited on this one.


----------



## ditchpig (May 15, 2022)

OK boring stuff I know, but at least I ventured out and found a deal.....
Building a 700c disc city/trail bike for the son in law. Frame was $20 wheels were $70 for the pair... had the fork and stem. Yesterday found a new bar for the rat. Just had to have something different.....
Great finds everyone, thanks for posting!


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 15, 2022)

A nice example of the silver-color Raleigh head badge.


----------



## JO BO (May 16, 2022)

Found a very unusual wheel on Saturday.....doubled up spokes at each point. Never saw that before .  3 hole mount? Early car? Motorcycle? Etc


----------



## JO BO (May 16, 2022)

Well that was a quick Id-   Will wait until I reveal what it is to give some a chance at it.


----------



## tacochris (May 16, 2022)

Im not really into cameras but the lady at the garage sale practically begged me to buy it.  All there and pretty darn good condition as far as old cameras go.
Just gonna display it I guess.  Lol


----------

